# Castro laboreiro, casas de inverno e verão



## Mário Barros (18 Jul 2014 às 23:20)

Hoje por uma reportagem na SIC fiquei a saber algo que desconhecia acerca do pessoal que vive em Castro Laboreiro (Melgaço, Minho), desconhecia que os habitantes da Serra da Peneda tivessem casas de verão e casas para inverno, pelo pouco que entendi (não consegui ouvir bem) terá a ver com a neve e o frio que faz em altitude no inverno o que também prejudica as pastagens, e no verão dá-se o inverso, o pessoal vem de baixo para cima em altitude para estar mais fresco.

Alguém consegue esmiuçar melhor esta questão ? Fiquei com curiosidade .


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (19 Jul 2014 às 00:14)

Isso é chamado de "Transumância"


----------



## camrov8 (19 Jul 2014 às 11:22)

E efectivamente transumância e era muito frequente em quase todas as serras do país, não era tanto pelo calor mas pela qualidade dos pastos. No inverno crescem melhor em altitudes baixas e é ai que ficam os animais no verão é o oposto e os rebanhos sobem a serra. Acontecem por todo o mundo, em Espanha   há uma transumâcia muito famosa onde os animais atravessam o centro de Madrid


----------



## Minho (21 Jul 2014 às 01:07)

As povoações de verão são as Brandas, onde se vive 9 meses, e as utilizadas no inverno são as Inverneiras, onde se vive os outros 3 meses.

É uma transumância com um carácter muito especial. Digamos, uma transumância levada ao extremo, porque tudo, absolutamente tudo, mudava de um lugar para o outro, famílias, animais domésticos, recheio da casa, etc. Em tempos remotos, em alguns casos, até a porta da casa era transportada. A professora/professor primário também acompanhava este deslocamento.
Hoje em dia este costume ainda se mantém em algumas famílias, mas apenas transportam a roupa e pouco mais. Fazem-no mais por tradição, por terem o costume enraizado, do que por obrigação. 

O grande geógrafo e historiador Orlando Ribeiro chegou a escrever sobre este tema. 

http://www.academia.edu/6875449/_Brandas_e_Inverneiras_o_nomadismo_peculiar_de_Castro_Laboreiro_

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yg4txWUUU00

http://www.rtp.pt/noticias/index.php?article=534601&tm=8&layout=122&visual=61


----------

